# Questions regarding Isshinryu Karate



## Joab (Dec 15, 2008)

Is Isshinryu a system that works for close quarters self defense? The reason I ask is there is a large Isshinryu Karate school near where I live run by a member of the Isshinryu Hall of Fame and I'm considering becoming a student. Would you say this is a practical, realistic self defense system? All informed opinions greatly appreciated!


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 15, 2008)

Joab said:


> Is Isshinryu a system that works for close quarters self defense? The reason I ask is there is a large Isshinryu Karate school near where I live run by a member of the Isshinryu Hall of Fame and I'm considering becoming a student. Would you say this is a practical, realistic self defense system? All informed opinions greatly appreciated!



Isshinryu like any other Okinawan karate system can be a very effective means of close range self-defense.  But it is the teacher that makes the system alive and worthwhile, not the system itself.  Isshinryu trained with a bad teacher = bad karate.  Isshinryu trained with a great teacher is something to behold indeed.

Your best bet is to visit the school and look at the instructor and his students and decide for yourself.  Try to go on a sparring night as well as a night when they focus on self-defense.  Look at the senior students.  Are they impressive, meaning has the teacher been able to pass along his skills?


----------



## Joab (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I plan to check it out. They have a starting program to check it out for only $19.95 with a free uniform and two classes a week for one month, so after that there' a good chance I would know it is for me or not. But I'll check it out first, the head of the school is Reese Rigby, an 8th degree black belt and a member of the Isshinryu Karate Hall of Fame, so it sounds promising. The school has been around for 35 years, which is also a good sign, and has over 400 students. I don't know a lot about the system.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 15, 2008)

Good luck.  My best advice is for you to focus on being solid as you punch or kick.   Having a good base will allow you to hit harder...It's an underrated part of learning martial arts when everyone wants to  learn the fancy stuff, not realizing it's the 'boring' material that is the foundation for everything else.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 15, 2008)

Isshin-ryu is a solid system; I've trained with quite a few Isshin-ryu stylists, and the system has a lot of good material.  Like many other systems, though, a lot depends on the teacher and student.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it is a good style.  If you aren't familiar with the system here is a website that has a little bit of history and some of the characteristics of the style.

http://www.oneheartdojo.com/Isshinryu History.htm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

I trained it for a few years. Forward-facing, close-in system with very strong (and unusual) punches. It wouldn't be my choice now as I no longer feel it fits me but it's good stuff!


----------

